# [OT] Programy GTK+

## Insenic

Szukam jakimi programami zastąpić ich odpowiedniki z QT. 

Potrzebuję programów opartych na bibliotece GTK 2 podobnego do kwrite, edytora www, przeglądarki pdf, przeglądarki grafik, itd. 

Jeżeli używacie takowych, to piszcie.

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Szukam jakimi programami zastąpić ich odpowiedniki z QT. 
> 
> Potrzebuję programów opartych na bibliotece GTK 2 podobnego do kwrite, edytora www, przeglądarki pdf, przeglądarki grafik, itd. 

 

kwrite: gVim, SciTE

edutor www: gVim, SciTE

pdf: gpdf

grafika: gqview

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> edutor www: gVim, SciTE

 

Do prostych 'stronek' nie ma sprawy - nadaja sie. Ale jest cos co potrafiloby zastapic quanta'e?? [nvu i bluefish sie nie nadaja... przynajmniej jak ostatnio ich uzywalem]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   edutor www: gVim, SciTE 
> 
> Do prostych 'stronek' nie ma sprawy - nadaja sie. Ale jest cos co potrafiloby zastapic quanta'e?? [nvu i bluefish sie nie nadaja... przynajmniej jak ostatnio ich uzywalem]

 

Nie wiem, ja nawet do bardzo duzych serwisow uzywam gVima  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   edutor www: gVim, SciTE 
> 
> Do prostych 'stronek' nie ma sprawy - nadaja sie. Ale jest cos co potrafiloby zastapic quanta'e?? [nvu i bluefish sie nie nadaja... przynajmniej jak ostatnio ich uzywalem] 
> 
> Nie wiem, ja nawet do bardzo duzych serwisow uzywam gVima 

 

nelchael - nie obraz sie - dla mnie to samobojstwo!!!  :Wink:  bywam zbyt chaotyczny wprowadzajac zmiany.... ale czasem tak bywa, jak termin mam na jutro, a roboty wiecej niz trzeba.... 'nasz klient, nasz Pan'  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

więc co dobrego do tworzenia stronek. Pod windows barddzo przypadl mi do gustu dww macromedii. znajdzie sie cos podobnego na linuxa?

----------

## _troll_

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> więc co dobrego do tworzenia stronek. Pod windows barddzo przypadl mi do gustu dww macromedii. znajdzie sie cos podobnego na linuxa?

 

eeee WYSIWIG? nvu

edytor - wspomniana quanta

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

tak wysiwig, jednak ja w wiekszości korzystałem z edycji źródła. PHP nie da się pisać na wysiwig ;)

jeszcze był taki fajniutki edytor tekstowy tylko nie dokonca pamiętam nazwę (chedit czy jakoś podobnie)

Pootrzebne sa takie programy jak:

- przeglądarka pdf (gpdf)

- menadżer plików (narazie rox, może jakieś inne pomysły?)

- przeglądarka grafik (gqview)

- klient FTP (???)

- klient gg (gnugadu)

- klient email (narazie thunderbird)

- prosty edytor tekstu (cos jak notatnik ;) (???)

- inne użyteczne (???)

co w nawiasach to juz zainstalowane, jednak sie jeszcze zastanawiam. Napewno przez ten długi czas przez jaki używacie linuxa przetestowaliście nie jedną aplikację. Chciałbym abyście mi doradzili co warto a czego nie warto instalować...

----------

## milu

- menadżer plików (narazie rox, może jakieś inne pomysły?)

- przeglądarka grafik (gqview)

- klient FTP (???) -> oczywiście gftp

- klient gg (gnugadu)

- klient email (narazie thunderbird) możesz próbować kobyłki evolution

- prosty edytor tekstu (cos jak notatnik  :Wink:  (???)gVim  :Razz:  , gedit jak ktoś chce 

- inne użyteczne (???) xpad

----------

## rane

edytor tekstu --> abiword

----------

## lysek

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - klient FTP (???) -> oczywiście gftp
> 
> 

 

gftp mi jakos nie podchodzi -- lftp jest fajne.

Co do edytora w stylu notatnika -- vim z opcja -y ( ewentualnie evim na gentoo na bank masz ten symlink jeśli instalowałeś z portage ) .

Menedżer plików -- nautilius (chociaż szczezrz mówiąc uzywanie graf menedzera w linuxie to utrudnianie somie zycia, najwygodniej wgm wszystko robic w powloce, mozna zaoszczedzic duzo czasu i nie potrzebneg klikania )

do pdf najszybszy jest xpdf ( najlepiej przetestować na symfonii c++ .pdf z suprnovy;) gpdf otwiera każdą stronę ok 1 minuty na 2.0 Mhz procku ).

A musi być gtk 2 ? :Wink: 

----------

## marcs

Co do PDF, to chyba najlepszy jest poprostu Acrobat Reader, w wersji 5 wyglada tragicznie, ale szybko renderuje stronki. Miałem szczęście i zdążyłem się zapisać do testowania Bety Acrobat Readera 7 dla linuxa (jest na GTK+) także już niedlugo nie będziesz miał wątpliwości który wybrać :Razz: 

----------

## Insenic

 *lysek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Menedżer plików -- nautilius (chociaż szczezrz mówiąc uzywanie graf menedzera w linuxie to utrudnianie somie zycia, najwygodniej wgm wszystko robic w powloce, mozna zaoszczedzic duzo czasu i nie potrzebneg klikania )
> 
> 

 

Prawda. Ja też wole mc. Jak dla mnie najlepiej podchodzi. Niestetyz komputera korzystam nie tylko ja. Innym ciężko jest przestawić się od razu na linuxa, dlatego szukam narzędzi pod linux które umoźliwiały by szybkie przejście z windowsa do linux w mojej rodzinie. (byłem brutalny i jakiś czas temu zainstalowałem linuxa a windowsa calkowicie się pozbyłem, teraz zgłaszają protesty, bo konsola dla niech jest czymś niepojętym ;))

Gwoli ścisłości to środowisko graficzne jakiego używam to XFCE4, jest szybkie, wszak nie za bogate w oprogramowanie. Dlatego staram si skompletować cały soft i najlepiej właśnie w GTK

----------

## Gogiel

Edytor: katoob

----------

## Zwierzak

Co do klienta GG to ja nie znam lepszego od Kadu. Testowałem GnuGadu2 i powiem że jest troche dziwaczny. W wiekszości wypadków jest bardzo niestabilny, moge się załorzyć że lepszym wyborem będzie Gaim

Co do email to thunderbird jest do tego najlepszy

BTW. dlaczego na siłe chcesz się pozbyć Qt? Tego nigdy do końca się nie da zrobić bo zawsze zostaną jakieś potrzebne narzędzia. Ja osobiście próbowałem pozbyć się GTK ale przestałem to robić bo jest to niemożliwe. Zawsze się znajdzie jakiś program na GTK którego nie ma na QT a który masz potrzebe używać

----------

## arsen

ja tam bez qt sie doskonale obchodze  :Smile: 

----------

## Grosik

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Co do klienta GG to ja nie znam lepszego od Kadu. Testowałem GnuGadu2 i powiem że jest troche dziwaczny. W wiekszości wypadków jest bardzo niestabilny

 

Moim zdaniem GnuGadu2 jest lepsze niz kadu (to jest akurat rzecz wzgledna), ale co do stabilnosci to przyznaje, ze troche niestabilny, ale sytuacja poprawia sie z wersji na wersje. Teraz mam wersje 2.2.4 i prawie wcale mi sie nie sypie.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> BTW. dlaczego na siłe chcesz się pozbyć Qt? Tego nigdy do końca się nie da zrobić bo zawsze zostaną jakieś potrzebne narzędzia.

 

Moze mu sie dlugo kompiluje?  :Wink:  I da sie usunac do konca, mnie sie jakos udalo i jestem szczesliwy, ze pozbylem sie tego wreszcie.

----------

## Insenic

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> BTW. dlaczego na siłe chcesz się pozbyć Qt? Tego nigdy do końca się nie da zrobić bo zawsze zostaną jakieś potrzebne narzędzia. Ja osobiście próbowałem pozbyć się GTK ale przestałem to robić bo jest to niemożliwe. Zawsze się znajdzie jakiś program na GTK którego nie ma na QT a który masz potrzebe używać

 

To jest sprawa sporna i nie ma co się nad tym rozwodzic. Jak to sie mowi: "nie rozmawia się o gustach". Ja wolę GTK, bądź QT, ale tylko i jeden styl. Jakoś drażnie mniejak wszystko wygląda inaczej. Lubię jak Programy przyjmują ten sam styl. Spokojniej i przyjemniej to wtedy wygląda. Dlaczego więc gtk a nie qt? Może dlatego, że nie ma lekkiego WM na QT, że firefox jest w GTK (a innych raczej nie akceptuję), GTK poprostu bardziej mi sie podoba...

BTW. Czy jest jeszcze moze jakis przyjemny prosty kalkulator w GTK?

BTW. Swoją droga to mozna by było zrobić spis najczęsciej używanych programów w gtk i w qt. By Ludzie zawsze mogli mieć wybór i zobaczyć w czym lepiej sie czują. Każdy ma przecierz inne upodobania...

----------

## Zwierzak

Wiem o tym że o gustach się nie rozmawia. Ja osobiście lubie QT dlatego pisze pod niego QTlena. Pozatym dla mnie ze strony programisty QT jest wygodniejszy (przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje  :Wink:  ).

Co do różnych styli też mnie to dobija dlatego więc zaisntalowałem sobie gtk-qt-engine dzieki czemu dowolny styl jaki wybiore dla QT jest stosowany w GTK (szkoda tylko że tylko do wersji 2, bo niektóre programy są jeszcze pisane pod GTK-+1).

Co do lekkich WMów to właśnie sytauacja kiepszko stoi po stronie Qt. Szukałem dość długo w internecie jakiegokolwiek no i nie znalazłem żadnego do tej pory. Ale to nie jest minus bo takiego WMa można zawsze napisać  :Wink: 

----------

## Gogiel

http://galculator.sourceforge.net/

4 sekundy szukania na googlach....

----------

## vArDo

Przegladarka grafiki: gthumb.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## tomek_22

vArDo: porownaj sobie zaleznosci miedzy gqview a gthumbem gdy nie masz wiekszosci pakietow gnoma  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> ja tam bez qt sie doskonale obchodze Smile

 

dla mnie niemozliwe! musieliby napisac PSI pod gtk1/2, zreszta istnieje jakis dobry program do obslugi cyfrowek pod gtk1/2? bo nie mam czym zastapic niezastapionego digikama:)

----------

## Zwierzak

na GTK jst chyba GPhoto2 (nie jestem pewny)

A co do psi to się zgodze. Nie znam żadnego tak dobrze zrobionego klienta jabbera na linuksa. Nawet GnomeJabber ani Grisp nie dorasta mu do pięt. Niestety niektórzy nie korzystaja z jabbera dlatego nie bawia sie z Qt

----------

## vArDo

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> vArDo: porownaj sobie zaleznosci miedzy gqview a gthumbem gdy nie masz wiekszosci pakietow gnoma  

 

Szczerze mowiac malo mnie to interesuje, bo akurat uzywam GNOME'a  :Very Happy:  Wiec u mnie gthumb, to tylko gthumb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ja tam bez qt sie doskonale obchodze Smile 
> 
> dla mnie niemozliwe! musieliby napisac PSI pod gtk1/2, zreszta istnieje jakis dobry program do obslugi cyfrowek pod gtk1/2? bo nie mam czym zastapic niezastapionego digikama:)

 

Moze gthumb nie ma jeszcze tej funkcjonalnosci (choc wydaje mi sie, ze nic wiecej nie potrzebuje), ale jest bardzo dobra alternatywa digikama, ktory jakos mi nie spasil  :Smile: 

Pozdrowienia

vArDo

----------

